# Fs tufa rock!



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

Hey everyone im getting a big shipment of Tufa rock in. heres some of its benefits:
-VERY light, VERY porous
-cheap
-Made of fairly pure calcium carbonate. Not only is this safe for your tank but it will naturally buffer your tank. Very similar in mineral composition to argonite sand.
-it's soft enough to carve into interesting shapes easily
-live organisms LOVE this stuff.

price should be about $2 a pound ( the rock is very light meaning big pieces for cheap!)
or i may individually price the pieces if theres lots of interest will be getting more shipments. pic's will be available when shipment arrives.

thanks!


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

any pictures of actual stuff? this is the same stuff you where questioning about in another thread?


----------



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

Yup it is did some research and it turn to be great for tanks! Here some
I have laying around the shipment will be here just before christmas and then I'll post some pics. Some of the tufa with holes were drilled. It's super easy to shape these yet there still very strong! Btw these pics arnt great I actualy just took them outside with my phone and it's pich black out! :S


----------



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

bump!!!!!!


----------



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

Another day another bump!


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Can these be used in fw aquariums?


----------



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

There idea for African (wich is fw)and reefs. It naturaly buffers the waters ph up. But yea it can be used in a fw tank. I'll be using it in my new african tank  also if if ur going with a community style tank or reef plants love this stuff. And grow into the rock making it nice so they can't get uprooted


----------



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

bump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

tufa will be in around the 20th! ive had lots of interest, im getting lots in but it will be my last shipment for a little wile!


----------



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

Tufa will be here tomorrow!!! ill post pics! pm me if you wanting some if u havnt already!


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

If anyone is heading out towards Chilliwak to pick up rock anyway, I'll kick in a few bucks toward gas to pick me up a piece...


----------



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

bump! discount for larger purchases  merry christmas!


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

You have pictures of the new ones you got in?


----------



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

Not yet have to sort out about 400pounds today


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

i would like pics and might be interested
can you pm a price


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

i wonder if this stuff will be alright in my tank . my hole bottom of my tank is argonite


----------



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

*pics*

ok heres the pics from the shipment these three pictures show how they look after they are washed (they have a wee bit of sand from sitting in a empty tank). since its christmas eve havnt washed the shipment

*this rock was drilled with a simple 1inch wood drill bit*


----------



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

here is the pics of the shipment, havnt been washed yet.


----------



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

heres how they look with a flash, once cleaned they will be nice like the 3 first pics


----------



## Keeg (Dec 29, 2010)

Tufa Please What dose Bump Mean Me Noob!


----------



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

sent you a message about tufa and the bump


----------



## koodevil (Jul 13, 2010)

any more 
I want one with alot of holes
thanks


----------



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

pmed you!!! i still have some left!


----------



## BubbaGump_59 (Jul 23, 2010)

bump!!!!!!


----------

